# caja electronica para arranque de un ETZ,



## microp (Feb 6, 2010)

hola soy me estoy inicializando en la electronica y uno de los primeros trabajos que me estoy poniendo de meta es contruir una caja electronica, para el arranque de una moto ETZ, que tengo, como no se mucho de electronica me estan asesorando, un amigo que tiene un poco mas de conocimiento, lo que quisiera el documentacion y si tienn algun plano de una caja elctronica para el arranque del motor de un etz, que se haga con mofe..cualquier idea me vendria bien..

gracias...


----------

